# How do I drive locally?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’m not looking to change my location permanently, was just curious how busy it is here. I opened DD, but it’s still showing me NJ (I’m in Shenandoah right now).

Sohow do I switch areas?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m not looking to change my location permanently, was just curious how busy it is here. I opened DD, but it’s still showing me NJ (I’m in Shenandoah right now).
> 
> Sohow do I switch areas?


You should be able to go online like normal. The only difference I ran into was Doordash made me switch markets before I could go online. You can switch back to your normal market the same way once you’re back home.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> You should be able to go online like normal. The only difference I ran into was Doordash made me switch markets before I could go online. You can switch back to your normal market the same way once you’re back home.


But how do I switch markets? I found nothing on the app.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> But how do I switch markets? I found nothing on the app.


When you open the app in the new area you should see the market you are in and be able to “dash now” if hours are available.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> When you open the app in the new area you should see the market you are in and be able to “dash now” if hours are available.


Nope. Showing me NJ. I’m in VA.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

You have to be inside a doordash zone before it will give you the option to switch regions. Once inside a zone when you open the map it will show the zone and you can 'dash now' when available.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nope. Showing me NJ. I’m in VA.


You know what a turd the Doordash app is. It will eventually figure out where you are.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Unless DD has changed something, it will think you are in VA and not work for a day or two once you get back home.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Alltel77 said:


> Unless DD has changed something, it will think you are in VA and not work for a day or two once you get back home.


I was able to switch form Philadelphia to DC and back all in the same day.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Once you're in a new zone area, press the home gps button on the lower right. That will center you in the new market. It will then prompt you to accept the new market. It won't do it automatically unless you've been there awhile.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

When I was in Seattle, I live in Salt Lake City, it let me Dash, no problem… it took a day for the app to recognize where I was


----------

